# Il tizio



## Piperita (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ok oggi vorrei che fosse il tizio della pubblicità a farmi gli auguri 

[video=youtube;RvTHH-5H6Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvTHH-5H6Dk[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok oggi vorrei che fosse il tizio della pubblicità a farmi gli auguri
> 
> [video=youtube;RvTHH-5H6Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvTHH-5H6Dk[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Mi fai venire in mente che ho sognato che Bianca Balti faceva un porno. Continuavo a domandarmi come le fosse venuto in mente! 

Sarà una elaborazione dalla visione del tizio? :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Apperò!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! notevole il tizio  
non avevo ancora visto questa pubblicità, certo che Dolce e Gabbana se ne intendono di uomini belli...


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente che ho sognato che Bianca Balti faceva un porno. Continuavo a domandarmi come le fosse venuto in mente!
> 
> Sarà una elaborazione dalla visione del tizio? :carneval:


Sta buona che stasera andiamo in chiesa...
:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok oggi vorrei che fosse il tizio della pubblicità a farmi gli auguri


Io invece vorrei essere Bianca Balti: di uomini come quello ne avrei a centinaia :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (26 Dicembre 2016)

...ma solo io ho pensato che in mezzo a quei panorami, con quella temperatura, uno che mi distrae o che prova a spogliarmi lo corco di mazzate???


----------



## MariLea (26 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma solo io ho pensato che in mezzo a quei panorami, con quella temperatura, uno che mi distrae o che prova a spogliarmi lo corco di mazzate???


... ma solo io penso che in mezzo ai ghiacci, con quella temperatura, se non ci fosse qualcuno a distrarmi mi taglierei le vene? 
Ciao Ipazella!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei essere Bianca Balti: di uomini come quello ne avrei a centinaia :rotfl:





ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma solo io ho pensato che in mezzo a quei panorami, con quella temperatura, uno che mi distrae o che prova a spogliarmi lo corco di mazzate???





Mari Lea ha detto:


> ... ma solo io penso che in mezzo ai ghiacci, con quella temperatura, se non ci fosse qualcuno a distrarmi mi taglierei le vene?
> Ciao Ipazella!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ... ma solo io penso che in mezzo ai ghiacci, con quella temperatura, se non ci fosse qualcuno a distrarmi mi taglierei le vene?
> Ciao Ipazella!


mi era scappato questo post... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo dice anche una mia amica...

Io adoro invece quei paesaggi e quel silenzio...mi sembra di tornare a Casa...ringhio se tentano di distogliermi da quella sensazione...


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

A proposito di tizi...questo me gusta


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> A proposito di tizi...questo me gusta
> 
> View attachment 12319


Ehm ti aspetto su Maremma maiala


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm ti aspetto su Maremma maiala


 Era così quello del supermercato, di stamattina?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era così quello del supermercato, di stamattina?


Magari ..nel caso non gli offrono solo la colazione


----------



## Piperita (21 Gennaio 2017)

Si vede che sono cambiata...mi attraggono uomini che sono l'esatto opposto di mio marito...a voi capita?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si vede che sono cambiata...mi attraggono uomini che sono l'esatto opposto di mio marito...a voi capita?


Boh ....no non mi sembra


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Si vede che sono cambiata...mi attraggono uomini che sono l'esatto opposto di mio marito...a voi capita?


No.
Io tutti fotocopie.


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Questo sembra caruccio


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

http://49.media.tumblr.com/64b64463da60b54d18c4cf0213b78007/tumblr_nqoaxmXgsN1r7q5sxo1_500.gif



Uff. Da tablet non riesco a fare di meglio. Si vede qualcosa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/64b64463da60b54d18c4cf0213b78007/tumblr_nqoaxmXgsN1r7q5sxo1_500.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Uff. Da tablet non riesco a fare di meglio. Si vede qualcosa ?


Embè si vede si ...:inlove:


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Buongustaie :up:


----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Questo tizio quasi quasi mi piace


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/64b64463da60b54d18c4cf0213b78007/tumblr_nqoaxmXgsN1r7q5sxo1_500.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Uff. Da tablet non riesco a fare di meglio. Si vede qualcosa ?


Sì.
:up:


----------

